# Xtrail engine misfires and stalled during start up



## f1802llk (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi. I have owned my 2001 Nissan Xtrail NT30 for the past 8 years and it had run very smoothly until recently it got some problems when the car is cold and first started up. It starts without any problem, but the engine would be shaking, and when I pressed the gas pedal, the engine wouldn't respond much and I would hear some misfire comings either from the engine chamber or from the exhaust pipe underneath. The after about 2 minutes, everything would be fine. Engines start to respond like before. I also noticed bad exhaust smell (like unburned gas) when the car is first started.

It guess it would not be any of the typical causes like bad spark plugs or dirty fuel injectors because otherwise it won't happen just during the start up when the engine is cold? What are the most likely causes?

Thank you in advance,

Frank


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

It could be related to the spark. You might want to check your spark plugs first. We have a pathfinder that did mis fired when it was cold, slow response, but onc it warmed up, it was good to go. All we did was has the spark plugs chaned and it was back to normal. 
I'm not saying this is it, but its an easy place to start, especially if it has a lot of miles on it. 

To save some work you can probaly pull the end off of one spark plug at a time, and put it back on, and move to the next. If the engine sounds the same, then that cyclender isn't firing as it should. If the engine sounds like it gets worse or different in any way, that cyclender was firing. 
Just watch when you do this, you have to be careful so you don't get shocked.

If you do this and notice one not firing, pull the plug and check how it is. Spark plugs won't usually go bad, but over time I'm sure the gap can change (unless you have certain plugs), or they do get dirty, etc. 

Sorry, I don't know your engine so I can't say which plugs it should have or anything like that. 

I usually do start with basic maintence, its almost always something easy and it should be done anyway. 

Plus anyway I think this is the cheapest thing to look into for this type of problem, otherwise you are looking at what sends out the spark or possibly bad compression. 
Which you might want to do a compression test on each cyclender anyway. It could be that as it warms up and evernthing expands, if there is a leak it might get sealed up when its warm. 

Usully this is easy to check, you just need the right set up (shoudn't cost too much to get), and all you do is take out one spark plug, put this instrument into where the spark plug was and crank the engine (just make sure it doesn't start). Then you repeat this for each cyclender. it really just takes more time than anything. 

Sorry, this is all I can think of for your problem, but I'm really just someone who does my own work, and I don't have any training or too much exprience.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The 2001 model T30 X-Trail had a recall issued by Nissan for the Crank Position Sensor which had exactly the same symptoms you are experiencing, so get it checked-out by your local dealer.


----------



## f1802llk (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advices so far. Regarding recalls, the problem is that I bought the car on my own from Japan, and my local (Hong Kong) Nissan dealer said that they will not service it as they have no record of the car in their file. I'm writing to Nissan Motors in Japan to see if they can help me forcing our local dealer to service it (at least those relating to recalls). In the worst case, I'd have to do them myself. Anyone knows a good place to buy Nissan parts such as spark plugs and Crank Position Sensors?

Regards,

Frank


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Any good mechanic with access to Consult II or other diagnostic device can check the operation of the crank position sensro for you and it doesn't have to be a Nissan dealer.


----------

